# Racycle pacemaker project



## npence

Here is my racycle project. If you have any knowledge on these old racycle please feel free to chime in. I'm starting to learn these early bikes and starting to really like them. Here is what I started with.


----------



## npence

Here is my mock up of how I want it to look with the Kelly bars and early racing seat. Going to leave the fenders and drop stand off when restored just don't like the look of them.


----------



## npence

Sent all the nickel out the other week should be getting some back any day now. I can't wait to get this racycle finished I've always loved these bikes for there big sprocket looks fast just sitting there.


----------



## Wcben

Looking great! I like the low spring seats...they just look better to me!  Those fenders are pretty rare, good trade fodder or, sell them to offset the rest of the expenses of the restoration!  Love the pacemaker chain ring!  You have the pacemaker rear hub too!  

Very Cool!! Are you re-painting...and what color?


----------



## npence

It will be repainted black. With nickel plated forks. Still need some rat trap pedals and should have everything together.


----------



## Gary Mc

Love the look you are going for.  I agree on no fenders, Racycles just seem to look better without them but if it were me I'd restore them anyway at the same time & have them ready to go on the bike if you ever wanted to sell it as they would add to the value and originality.


----------



## bud poe

*I'd be interested in the fenders if you decide to part with them.  Please let me know...Great bike and looking good so far!*


----------



## Larmo63

It's great that you have all/most of the cool parts to begin with.

That makes it a bit easier, although as someone who is also restoring 

a Racycle, the devil is in the details. Best of luck, keep us updated....!

By the way, what year is your model?


----------



## npence

I believe it is a 1908


----------



## Larmo63

Are the old saddle, stand, and fenders going to be available?

I could find a place for them....


----------



## npence

I don't think I will sell the other parts probably just put them on the shelve just in case one day I sell the bike. I will still have the original parts for new owner.


----------



## npence

Received some nickel today looks really good can't wait to see it on the bike


----------



## Wcben

That looks outstanding!  Your badge is really beautiful!!


----------



## chitown

Looks sweet!

I prefer the original roadster look with fenders, spring saddle and the California bars, but the drop bars do make it look faster!


----------



## bike

*Who is*



npence said:


> Received some nickel today looks really good can't wait to see it on the bike




Your plater? Are you happy with the job? Thanks


----------



## npence

I get my plating done by proctor out of Michigan. They have done several bikes for me and it all turns out great no matter how rough it looks when I send it to them.


----------



## Larmo63

I was hesitant to send my badge and correct screws to the plater. Do you 

have the bigger flat slotted screws? I just didn't want it to get messed up or

lost during plating. You've inspired me to re-do mine.


----------



## bricycle

Larmo63 said:


> I was hesitant to send my badge and correct screws to the plater. Do you
> 
> have the bigger flat slotted screws? I just didn't want it to get messed up or
> 
> lost during plating. You've inspired me to re-do mine.




...not before you spend some money at bricycles house of ....well, cycles!


----------



## npence

I got all the nickel back today that I had sent out looks awesome. Still need Kelly bars and rat trap pedals. Let me know if you have any for sale. Going be taken the rims to the bike shop to get laced up this week.


----------



## sloar

i plan on getting some parts nickel plated, how well does the plating hold up on the sprockets?


----------



## sloar

by the way, awesome bike. i love those racycles. cant wait to see it finished.i was a little hesitant to restore my bike, but know i seen your thread i cant wait to start in on it.


----------



## npence

Well got my rims laced up today and installed some Amsterdam tires. Not sure I like the white tires yet or not might have to see them on the bike before I decided to go black or white on the racycle.


----------



## Wcben

The white tires look so good on a black frame..... Personally, I wouldn't do anything else on my Racycle!





But also, if it were mine, I'd match that original blue color that is on the frame now and keep it blue...it makes your Pacemaker that much more special!


----------



## npence

Mine is an original black the blue you see was done long time ago by the previous owner,


----------



## Wcben

Then Black can't be wrong!


----------



## fat tire trader

What year is this catalog page from? It looks older than my bike, here is a photo of mine the way I got it.





Thanks,
Chris




chitown said:


> Looks sweet!
> 
> I prefer the original roadster look with fenders, spring saddle and the California bars, but the drop bars do make it look faster!


----------



## npence

I starting putting the pacemaker together today. Sure is looking sweet. Can't wait till I is finished so I can go for a ride.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Your restoration is very inspiring !
It is a gorgeous bicycle.


----------



## Wcben

Looking great!  That catalog page is from 1912.... Model 170 = 1895 (first year of production) + 17 years and the 0 is for the Pacemaker!


----------



## Machine Age Victim

Any update? Can't wait to see it finished! Is that a coaster brake, any problems with the strength during breaking on a wooden rim?


----------



## carlitos60

Just Wondering;;;;What Was the Outcome of This Restoration??


----------



## npence

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlitos60

Piece of Art!!  Great Outcome; I Loved the RUSTY Bars Better!!
Wish I had the Money for a Full Resto!!!
NICE!!!


----------



## DJF

PM sent for information


----------



## stoney

OH MY GOD. GORGEOUS.


----------



## Jon Olson

npence said:


> View attachment 639992
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



“ART!” My eyes can’t stop staring! Great work! WOW!


----------



## bentwoody66

Wcben said:


> Looking great! That catalog page is from 1912.... Model 170 = 1895 (first year of production) + 17 years and the 0 is for the Pacemaker!



So this is reference for all of the Pacemaker model numbers?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wcben

bentwoody66 said:


> So this is reference for all of the Pacemaker model numbers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Yes, any that still have the model badge it's much easier to date, Miami Cycle started in 1895, add the model number to that date, the last digit of the model number is the actual model of the bike whereas the previous numbers will give you the date, for example, the 1903 cushion frame roadster I had would have been a model 82A (2 that year was the roadster, A- the cushion frame, 8+95=03...).  serial numbers haven't been deciphered yet but those of us trying to figure them out still like to see them!  there are many other clues that point towards identifying years produced but those model badges make it easy!


----------



## Billythekid

If u don’t mind me asking how much is it to get plating done what did it cost u can dm me if u don’t wanna put it here


----------

